# Vacuum Metalizing Dash of '66



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

Has anyone recently sent their dash out for rechroming? There really is so little area of chrome showing after wood veneer is added I am wondering about the cost to do this and if it is worth it. Any opinions or results of having this done and the cost would be appreciated.
THANKS !!!
Miami Ragtop


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have not done mine....I used aluminum/silver paint. Looks great...until you see a replated one. Two fo my friends had the thing re-chromed....it looks great. What can I say...you get what you pay for.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I just had the 68's done and in hindsight I think I would have been better off finding someone that can chrome plate plastic. The guy that did the vacuumized metalization left sanding marks on the flat areas and I have been told that the coating is not very durable. I've heard of people peeling the plating off with masking tape! I haven't painted mine yet, so keep your fingers crossed for me. Oh yea, it cost me around $250 and took them about 10 weeks (quoated me 4 to 6 weeks)


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The thing is, I remember when these cars were ten years old, and the plating was wasted, even then. I wonder if the new stuff is better.....I put repop chrome armrest bases on my '65 in 1983, and they still look like new 28 years later....the 18 year old ones that they replaced were wasted. The rechromed dashes I've seen were about $350, and looked killer.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

painted mine, can't justify the cost, wait time and PITA to take the dash and gauges out just for chrome rings.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The repro 66 dashes are supposedly due out soon. I bought a 67 one (beautiful). I think it cost $379...a lot of money, but nice chrome, not brittle, and great fit. If it is in your budget, I would consider it. Like stated "you get what you pay for".......sometimes:cheers Eric


----------

